# Topgear



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats the point, it has nothing to do with reviewing new cars these days.

Longway down but in cars :? :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ach bah humbug, it's fun!


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

It was fun, but it is losing the plot.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tommyt said:


> It was fun, but it is losing the plot.


Unless the plot is for it to be fun, in which case, it appears to be plotting along quite nicely.

In the meantime Ill read magazines for proper reviews of cars cos they can provide more detail than a car show but nowhere near as many laughs.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Leg said:


> tommyt said:
> 
> 
> > It was fun, but it is losing the plot.
> ...


Exactly, it depends on whet you want / expect from the show.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually don't know whether it was fun or not, just starting to watch now.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Whats the point, it has nothing to do with reviewing new cars these days.
> 
> Longway down but in cars :? :?


I didn't realise you was take slow in getting it! :lol:

Top Gear has been an entertainment program for the last few years with a basis on cars.

The old TG that reviewed cars didn't get the figures and was buried.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If you feel that strongly about it you have to start a flame, why on earth do you even bother watching it? :?

This weeks program was another good one. I found myself laughing out loud a number of times. 

Best thing on the box by a country mile! 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can do that at the news, doesnt mean its good. :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


>


LOL :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Leg said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: nice one!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Middle aged men pissing about with cars.....! You're mad if you actually take TG serously.

I must admit that there were a few chuckle moments tonight.... and they do seem to be focusing in on the "lads lark" more and more now.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't see what the problem is.

It's not been a car review show for years and panders to our insatiable appetite for instant TV.

Fine with me. They've also got a good mix of presenters, but even the cocking about MUST be set up.

Jeremy, surely, would never buy a Lancia to cross inhospitable terrain if he wanted to win the challenge - but it does make good telly.

I'm still hooked.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I find TG entertaining. That's enough for a Sunday eve.

BUT, who also watched the the Poliakoff play Joe's Palace? I was thoroughly enjoying it until i fell asleep before end..

<<the sins of the father are finally revealed in a cathartic climax.>>

Can anyone tell me what the dark secret the Deli Girl discovered and how the MPs tart figured (aprt from kit off) and overall ending?

Ta


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

garyc said:


> I find TG entertaining. That's enough for a Sunday eve.
> 
> BUT, who also watched the the Poliakoff play Joe's Palace? I was thoroughly enjoying it until i fell asleep before end..
> 
> ...


The deli girl found out that the olives were not what she thought and discovered that if you shove one up your rusty bullitt hole it stings(no previous experience) and makes you go all funny,hence the mps tart!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

I Watch TG and mostly I enjoy it, but they have gone a bit too far now. If they have a good idea then it is really entertaining and you can watch the funny consequences develop for real!

Take the car football when they did it for the first time. It was really good because it didn't need to be hammed up.

Last nights show they were deliberately trying to make things go wrong. Yea Right they ran out of petrol :? :roll: whatever......... It was too forced and ended up making me cringe. You cannot manufacture sponteneity and humor and unfortunately that seems to be what the new show is all about...

I'll keep watching because they are bound to come up with a few genuinely funny ideas over the season, but yesterday wasn't it.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> who also watched the the Poliakoff play Joe's Palace? I was thoroughly enjoying it until i fell asleep before end..
> 
> <<the sins of the father are finally revealed in a cathartic climax.>>
> 
> ...


The father made his huge amount of money by dealing with
'The fatherland' whilst turning a blind eye to what the Nazis were doing.

I fell asleep in the middle - please could you descibe the scenes where she got her kit off - was her climax cathartic? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > who also watched the the Poliakoff play Joe's Palace? I was thoroughly enjoying it until i fell asleep before end..
> ...


Big time.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Leg said:


> tommyt said:
> 
> 
> > It was fun, but it is losing the plot.
> ...


What he said.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > tommyt said:
> ...


  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vagman said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


OMG thats hilarious. What you've done there is quoted the previous post and then, oh God im not sure my heart can take the laughter, here goes.....you've edited it to something completely different to what I've said!! Oh Jesus my aching sides, will I ever stop laughing? To cap it all though, and this is the twist that will really get you, you've gone for something devoid of wit and lacking in humour too. Fantastic, best laugh I've had in ages. Ohh why do comedians even try when you're about Vagman? I'll never know. I bet you thought that up in less than thirty minutes too, sponteneous by this forums standards.

I bet you cant top it with a response? No, how could you, that was sublime. Come on everyone, join me in a round of applause. Whats that, you all left? Oh well.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The episode from last sunday was terrible.
The JC jokes are alwa's the same, over and over again

Tiff Needle is the man.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Top Gear has become, to use James May's own words

*UTTER COCK!*

:-*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Tiff Needle is the man.


He might well be - whoever he is

(but he has got a point!)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Taking the shotgun to the floor of the Merc and the Lancia was bloody funny! Great entertainment on a Sunday evening, perfect after a good-old roast dinner


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Taking the shotgun to the floor of the Merc and the Lancia was bloody funny! Great entertainment on a Sunday evening, perfect after a good-old roast dinner


I thought it was a rifle...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Taking the shotgun to the floor of the Merc and the Lancia was bloody funny! Great entertainment on a Sunday evening, perfect after a good-old roast dinner
> ...


Sorry, I was too busy laughing to notice/care :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> OMG thats hilarious. What you've done there is quoted the previous post and then, oh God im not sure my heart can take the laughter, here goes.....you've edited it to something completely different to what I've said!! Oh Jesus my aching sides, will I ever stop laughing? To cap it all though, and this is the twist that will really get you, you've gone for something devoid of wit and lacking in humour too. Fantastic, best laugh I've had in ages. Ohh why do comedians even try when you're about Vagman? I'll never know. I bet you thought that up in less than thirty minutes too, sponteneous by this forums standards.
> 
> I bet you cant top it with a response? No, how could you, that was sublime. Come on everyone, join me in a round of applause. Whats that, you all left? Oh well.


Wind yer neck in you touchy old bugger.   :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Taking the shotgun to the floor of the Merc and the Lancia was bloody funny! Great entertainment on a Sunday evening, perfect after a good-old roast dinner
> ...


How d'ya know what he ate :?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Kell said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Taking the shotgun to the floor of the Merc and the Lancia was bloody funny! Great entertainment on a Sunday evening, perfect after a good-old roast dinner
> ...


How do you overdo a trifle?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I like Topgear. The last episode was brilliant. Fantastic camera work.

As far as I'm concerned, Topgear takes the 'geekiness' out of being a petrol head. Car worshippers, atheists and agnostics can all enjoy a beer together in front of the telly. Brilliant.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well last nights episode was good. Reviews for those cars things they use to have, light entertainment and i pi$$ed myself at the Essex raceway. The gunfire sounds - nice touch.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Last nights was better as well. Made me laugh when Laurence Delalio said



> Were calling it the "Andrex Premiership" to soft and over priced


 In relation to premiership football.

:lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

I was lucky enough to be at the filming of this weekâ€™s edition and it was a great laugh on and off camera.

It was a little cold standing around in a hanger for 5 hours with a two and a half hour drive either side of that but well worth it.

I guess it's as others have said - It's an entertainment program based on cars as opposed to a full on car program - I think that helps to make it accessable to groups who wouldn't normally watch. Years ago, my missus wouldnâ€™t have watched now she tunes in â€" She knows more about cars and appreciates why I love them too and our relationship is smoother!

Thanks Jeremy :lol: :lol:


----------

